# Weird turn offs…



## Salty93 (Jul 1, 2021)

Does anyone have any weird turn offs during sex? For me it’s when he tells me he loves me or when he tries to be passionate. I just like rough dirty sex. Not sure if that’s weird or an underlying issue but that’s just how it is for me


----------



## Helping Hand (Sep 8, 2020)

Theres nothing wrong in expecting such kind of sex with him at all. Ever tried to watch videos about dirty sex and what was his response ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Salty93 said:


> Does anyone have any weird turn offs during sex? For me it’s when he tells me he loves me or when he tries to be passionate. I just like rough dirty sex. Not sure if that’s weird or an underlying issue but that’s just how it is for me


Is this someone you are in love with? If it is then yes, it is weird. You shouldn't be turned off by someone you love making passionate love to you.


----------



## Helping Hand (Sep 8, 2020)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Is this someone you are in love with? If it is then yes, it is weird. You shouldn't be turned off by someone you love making passionate love to you.


It depends though she is interesting in having wild sex. I’m sure initially she might have loved passionate sex but now is inclined to dirty wild one. Naturally, the very first person she ll think to have is with him and not a third person, so I believe he should consider this as well and act accordingly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salty93 (Jul 1, 2021)

We usually just make fun of pornos


----------



## Helping Hand (Sep 8, 2020)

Salty93 said:


> We usually just make fun of pornos


Theres nothing wrong as long as you dont think about involving a third person.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Don't you just hate when your are in the throws of love making and each of you are in the zone when she suddenly tells you a hidden fantasy and pulls out the strap-on...that is when i just have to stop and tell her that is enough....sure i didn't mind the trapezes, candle wax, blindfold, handcuffs, latex suits, body paint, circus animals and a Sharman to bless my Penis, that a strap on is just to weird for me. You got know where to draw the line.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Helping Hand said:


> It depends though she is interesting in having wild sex. I’m sure initially she might have loved passionate sex but now is inclined to dirty wild one. Naturally, the very first person she ll think to have is with him and not a third person, so I believe he should consider this as well and act accordingly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it is normal like some rough, dirty sex. However, I don't think it is normal to actually be turned off by you spouse telling you they love you or trying to be passionate during sex.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Salty93 said:


> Does anyone have any weird turn offs during sex? For me it’s when he tells me he loves me or when he tries to be passionate. I just like rough dirty sex. Not sure if that’s weird or an underlying issue but that’s just how it is for me


Wow. That’s weird. I’ve always enjoyed sex the most when an I love you is involved.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Her checking Instagram is kinda a boner killer.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

If I don’t like how a woman smells.... it’s over.

I don’t like a bunch of tongue slapping down your throat stuff before..... during some.

I hate it when someone shoves my head down there.... 

A woman that never says a word or makes a peep during....... huge turnoff.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

OK, here's a weird one. I don't like my name. Nobody ever pronounces it correctly, it's hard for most Americans to pronounce and always hated when someone says my name during sex it's a huge turnoff because they say it wrong, when it is probably more of a compliment. But it still is mildly annoying (I don't correct them obviously because that seems like the wrong time lol). 

If they close their eyes the majority of the time that's a huge turnoff because they aren't in the moment and it makes me feel like they're imagining someone else.

Bad hygiene or narcissism? Also gross. 

This is why I'm single


----------



## Salty93 (Jul 1, 2021)

Evinrude58 said:


> If I don’t like how a woman smells.... it’s over.
> 
> I don’t like a bunch of tongue slapping down your throat stuff before..... during some.
> 
> ...


I’m not a fan of making out either. It’s just too wet for me lol


----------



## Salty93 (Jul 1, 2021)

Lostinthought61 said:


> Don't you just hate when your are in the throws of love making and each of you are in the zone when she suddenly tells you a hidden fantasy and pulls out the strap-on...that is when i just have to stop and tell her that is enough....sure i didn't mind the trapezes, candle wax, blindfold, handcuffs, latex suits, body paint, circus animals and a Sharman to bless my Penis, that a strap on is just to weird for me. You got know where to draw the line.


Wait how much does it cost to get a sharman to bless your penis??


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Lostinthought61 said:


> Don't you just hate when your are in the throws of love making and each of you are in the zone when she suddenly tells you a hidden fantasy and pulls out the strap-on...that is when i just have to stop and tell her that is enough....sure i didn't mind the trapezes, candle wax, blindfold, handcuffs, latex suits, body paint, circus animals and a Sharman to bless my Penis, that a strap on is just to weird for me. You got know where to draw the line.


Circus animals?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

I've personally never encountered anything my wife does that turns me off except any sense that my she isn't really interested in sex. Not usually an issue since I would pick up on that before we were in the act.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh, answering the phone ...... no freaking way. That said, I have an elderly dad and I’ve had to answer a few times.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Diana7 said:


> Circus animals?


LOL.....small ones with costumes


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Salty93 said:


> Wait how much does it cost to get a sharman to bless your penis??



LOL....nothing today but in the afterlife i promised him a job.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

CharlieParker said:


> Her checking Instagram is kinda a boner killer.


CharlieParker ..... the bomb dropper 🤟


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Talking too much is a turn off for me. Just shut up and do it already…just sayin. 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

ear wax buildup


----------



## Cici1990 (Feb 22, 2021)

Quad73 said:


> ear wax buildup


 Hahahaha. That’s all I can say.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Sleeping with your wife who is carrying her affair partners baby 🤮


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Torninhalf said:


> Talking too much is a turn off for me. Just shut up and do it already…just sayin. 🤷🏼‍♀️


I was married to a talker. Then he wanted me to join him in his gab fests while we were having sex. No. JUST. NO. If I want to converse, I'll gladly do so in another venue.


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

Salty93 said:


> Does anyone have any weird turn offs during sex? For me it’s when he tells me he loves me or when he tries to be passionate. I just like rough dirty sex. Not sure if that’s weird or an underlying issue but that’s just how it is for me


Genuine curiosity - do you mind the I love you's said to you outside of sex as well?


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Prodigal said:


> I was married to a talker. Then he wanted me to join him in his gab fests while we were having sex. No. JUST. NO. If I want to converse, I'll gladly do so in another venue.


Yeah. I don’t need a play by play. I’m right here. 😂


----------



## Cici1990 (Feb 22, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> Sleeping with your wife who is carrying her affair partners baby 🤮


If this is a reference to me, my husband is the father of my babies.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Torninhalf said:


> Talking too much is a turn off for me. Just shut up and do it already…just sayin. 🤷🏼‍♀️


Especially when they're interrupting you trying to zone out and trying to get a reply from you or asking you if you like their **** or something. Ugh. Moaning, groaning, yes; Taking a survey, no.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Especially when they're interrupting you trying to zone out and trying to get a reply from you or asking you if you like their **** or something. Ugh. Moaning, groaning, yes; Taking a survey, no.


Yes! Taking surveys and questionnaires are a hard no. 😂


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

CharlieParker said:


> Her checking Instagram is kinda a boner killer.


better than her checking Tinder I imagine...


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

When one Sunday morning, as I was providing some oral homage to her, i glanced up to see the reaction on her face, and saw her checking her fingernails. Seriously. While I was going down on her. Major turn-off. I somehow managed to rally, keep my erection and was able to make love. But afterwards I made it very clear that would be the last time she's checking her nails while receiving oral sex. Haven't caught her checking her fingernails since then.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

When the wife says, "Beige, I think I'll paint the ceiling beige."


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Diceplayer said:


> When the wife says, "Beige, I think I'll paint the ceiling beige."


LOL is used too often, but I just did.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Diceplayer said:


> When the wife says, "Beige, I think I'll paint the ceiling beige."


😂😂😂😂


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Quad73 said:


> Genuine curiosity - do you mind the I love you's said to you outside of sex as well?


Women learn to be leery of "I love you" during sex from early on, because a lot of guys are saying it because they're in love with sex and that's the only time you'll hear them say it oozing sincerity.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Longtime Hubby said:


> When one Sunday morning, as I was providing some oral homage to her, i glanced up to see the reaction on her face, and saw her checking her fingernails. Seriously. While I was going down on her. Major turn-off. I somehow managed to rally, keep my erection and was able to make love. But afterwards I made it very clear that would be the last time she's checking her nails while receiving oral sex. Haven't caught her checking her fingernails since then.


I would have taken that as just knowing she actually wasn't that into it, whether it was that act or having sex right then. If you have someone who really isn't that into it, there's no point in going all out unless she just asks you to because she's in the mood sometime.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I would have taken that as just knowing she actually wasn't that into it, whether it was that act or having sex right then. If you have someone who really isn't that into it, there's no point in going all out unless she just asks you to because she's in the mood sometime.


I got mine that morning and - after she checked her nails - that’s pretty much all that mattered to me.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

any sort of Furry costume!


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Talker67 said:


> any sort of Furry costume!


Nephew was a college mascot. I asked if women told him to “keep the head on” He just laughed.


----------



## aaarghdub (Jul 15, 2017)

Also gotta go with the “not into it” look as #1 followed by baby talk/mom-speak.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pip’sJourney (Mar 17, 2021)

Long wet farts.. ends the mood right there


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

aaarghdub said:


> Also gotta go with the “not into it” look as #1 followed by baby talk/mom-speak.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh gross. I forgot about baby talk. Yeah that's not a weird turn off. That's a normal, breathing human turn off.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

joannacroc said:


> OK, here's a weird one. I don't like my name. Nobody ever pronounces it correctly, it's hard for most Americans to pronounce and always hated when someone says my name during sex it's a huge turnoff because they say it wrong, when it is probably more of a compliment. But it still is mildly annoying (I don't correct them obviously because that seems like the wrong time lol).
> 
> If they close their eyes the majority of the time that's a huge turnoff because they aren't in the moment and it makes me feel like they're imagining someone else.
> 
> ...


Not judging, but you might want to wait to have sex until they actually know how to pronounce your name.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I wonder if the talkers are using it as a tool to prolong the act rather than orgasming too soon.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> Not judging, but you might want to wait to have sex until they actually know how to pronounce your name.


Haha no but really, my XH kind of mispronounced it, my XBF called me a shortened version of it because he couldn't pronounce it. It's not something that improves with familiarity or practice unfortunately. It's just hard sounds to say to an English speaker.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

joannacroc said:


> Haha no but really, my XH kind of mispronounced it, my XBF called me a shortened version of it because he couldn't pronounce it. It's not something that improves with familiarity or practice unfortunately. It's just hard sounds to say to an English speaker.


I think I would adopt the name Mary, then. That should go over really well.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I draw the line at strangulation...


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

joannacroc said:


> Oh gross. I forgot about baby talk. Yeah that's not a weird turn off. That's a normal, breathing human turn off.


I'm stumped here. 

What is this baby talk? You mean like saying to your partner 'I've got your nosey nose' while they're trying to get it on with you? I'm shuddering, fill me in, and may it please be less weird than I'm imagining.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Quad73 said:


> I'm stumped here.
> 
> What is this baby talk? You mean like saying to your partner 'I've got your nosey nose' while they're trying to get it on with you? I'm shuddering, fill me in, and may it please be less weird than I'm imagining.


Just thinking about it makes me come over all queasy. I went out with a guy in college who it transpired was into baby talk and I pretty bluntly asked him to stop but it grossed me out so much we didn't go out at all after that. Picture the condescending kind of douchey way that adults talk to toddlers and babies. Then picture that in bed. Just ew. I threw up in my mouth a little just now. Cutesy is not sexy.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Quad73 said:


> I'm stumped here.
> 
> What is this baby talk? You mean like saying to your partner 'I've got your nosey nose' while they're trying to get it on with you? I'm shuddering, fill me in, and may it please be less weird than I'm imagining.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Any woman I am in a sexual relationship with, who would call me daddy. Since incest (real or pretend) just isn't my thing.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

My sexual kryptonite would be pillows. While they would seem to be super useful, no matter how much I try, every pillow on the bed ends up awkwardly way too much or drastically not enough for whatever purpose was intended. My wife even jokes that I need to go take a course at the local technical college on how to use pillows in the bedroom.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

badsanta said:


> My sexual kryptonite would be pillows. While they would seem to be super useful, no matter how much I try, every pillow on the bed ends up awkwardly way too much or drastically not enough for whatever purpose was intended. My wife even jokes that I need to go take a course at the local technical college on how to use pillows in the bedroom.


I share your pain. Same here.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

In Absentia said:


> I share your pain. Same here.


When I am bad at pillows, I mean really bad!

Imagine sitting in a comfortable recliner chair. Now if you translate that to my ability to position pillows on the bed, imagine yourself stuck in a laundry hamper. Try taking away some pillows and the situation gets unimaginably worse somehow.


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

badsanta said:


> When I am bad at pillows, I mean really bad!
> 
> Imagine sitting in a comfortable recliner chair. Now if you translate that to my ability to position pillows on the bed, imagine yourself stuck in a laundry hamper. Try taking away some pillows and the situation gets unimaginably worse somehow.


Now I'm imagining laundry hamper sex...


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Quad73 said:


> Now I'm imagining laundry hamper sex...


...wait for it... 

...wait for it...


LEG CRAMP!


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Personal said:


> Any woman I am in a sexual relationship with, who would call me daddy. Since incest (real or pretend) just isn't my thing.


Oh, come onnnnn, Mr. P ! _This _is where you draw the line?? 😁 You give her the hot urine gargle, but thisss is too much? Could you be overthinking it? I doubt kids are what women are thinking about when/if they’re saying it to their man. Lots of people feel like you do though, and if I was taking it literally and overthinking it, maybe I’d feel the same way. But I don’t, so I ... don’t lol 

👇


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

C.C. says ... said:


> You give her the hot urine gargle, but thisss is too much?


Yep, I've got standards!


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Personal said:


> Yep, I've got standards!


Uh huh.


----------

